# Human food and pancreatitis



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

I have been reading lately about pancreatitis and the belief by many, including some vets I have talked to, that pancreatitis is caused by giving our babies human food, even boiled chicken and rice. I read on another forum that it is not safe to give human food AT ALL! Some believe that giving human food over time can contribute to pancreatitis which is very serious and painful.

Now, I am confused because my Deja loves boiled chicken, green beans, a little rice from time to time and I would hate to eliminate that pleasure from her life if it is not necessary. It seems to me that food in its more natural form (as opposed to the more processed kibble) would be healthy. I know that many on this forum cook for their malts and feel that their malt's benefit with better health.

Perhaps there is someone among you who can shead a little light on this controversey.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

plain boiled chicken..no fat added...is not harmful..it is high fat that leads to pancreatitis. i have never heard of chicken and rice causing pancreatitis..unless it was fried chicken or lots of butter added.

of course there are other causes of pancreatitis not diet related... 

here is a good source: 
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2214
may be too technical..feel free to ask me something that isnt clear...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some people think because dogs used to forage in the wild for any type of food that they can eat most anything. Of course, these little maltese were not in the wilds and surviving that way. Pancreatitis is so painful and liver problems can be created by fatty foods and even sweets. Please, don't feed table food or junk food to these babies. I've known several gals who have lost their heart babies due to problems relating to this. Dog foods are so refined and good for dogs these days. We don't need to feed them from the table too.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

As LadyMontava stated it's the high fat that causes the problem.

A girl friend of mine has a beautiful black lab- last year, without my friend knowing, her uncle kept giving the lab, Lula, turkey fat (after Easter dinner), and poor Lula got pancreatitis. For 4 months the poor thing could barely keep food down. She lost so much weight. Now she can no longer eat beef, chicken or lamb. My friend makes Lula's food, it consists of brown rice, lentils, fish, green beans, carrots, and peas. Lula can no longer tolerate any food outside that list. 

I don't think it hurts to give them rice and chicken- as long as it's not coated in butter, or anythin fatty.


----------

